# Need some ideas please!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I need to earn a little extra money to save up for a truck. I have no vehicle and I'm saving every little bit that I can but I turn 18 on March 13th and I have nothing to DRIVE! I'm going insane. Do you guys have any ideas on some way that I can make a little extra money? I can sketch, paint (maybe), I do graphics, um, I already babysit on the side, I don't know anything I can do though? :scratch: :sigh:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a friend who works doing computer searches for a data company- she looks up data on the web to compile lists that are then sold to business- maybe you could locate such a company? She makes a lot doing this. It's all done at home- the work is sent over the computer and her results are returned that way. She needs high speed to make money.

How far are you from place that you could get to for regular jobs? That would open things up if you could get to a town.

Could you raise and sell eggs? eBay things you make?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmmm, my parent's really wouldn't like a computer job for me but I can look. Technically I already have a job but it's only 3 days a week, and pays $7.00 an hour but I only work about 2 hours. It pays for all my feed and everything but not enough to quickly save up for a car. 

Can't raise and sell eggs, not allowed to have chickens. (don't really want any either I've got a scar from one attacking me) I could probably do something with ebay if my parent's will let me. :shrug: I'm about half an hour from the city and another half an hour from another town. But all the jobs there are looking for either someone who can work full time and drive themselves (again I don't have a vehicle) or someone with different qualifications. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy thats a tough one. I saved up $4,000.00 from babysitting and used that to buy my truck I currently have - BUT previous to that I had a van handed down to me for free.

if I think of some things I will let you know. But off top my head, I cant think of anything


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought my first vehicle in late '07 well past my 18th birthday. Being eighteen and not owning a vehicle is nothing to be ashamed of.

After becoming employed at Hardees here in Dyersville (definitely not my dream job, but a job all the same), I started to search the classifieds for a vehicle. What I needed was a cheap 'work' car. Something that would get me back and fourth to work everyday. When I wasn't having any success I asked God to help guide me. And help me he did. I am now the proud owner of a beautiful 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee. What should of been a $2,000 + vehicle was the unbelievable price of $925.00 ! Because of my penny pinching I was able to pay in full without a loan from the bank. 

Before purchasing my vehicle my mom allowed me to drive her van to and from work each day because she knew that in doing so I was getting closer to purchasing my own vehicle. In exchange I put the gas that I used back into the tank and then some. You have a drivers license right? If so, does either one of your parents have a extra vehicle that you could use in order to get to a possible future job? Or would they perhaps be willing to drive you themselves? If you pay them for gas they may be happy to do so until you are able to purchase your own vehicle.

I hate to break it to you but without a regular job you probably won't be able to afford any type of vehicle much less a truck (trucks can be really expensive). And don't forget that you also have to pay a registeration fee and insurance. And trucks have poor gas mileage, so if you have to drive a far distance to work each day you may put quite a bit of money towards the gas alone. 

I hate to be a party pooper, but I think that in order for you to make enough money to afford a vehicle you must first get a job. Fast food really stinks but they are almost always looking to hire.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, when you live in a small town and your parent's blame almost all their problems on you or kick you out, a vehicle of your own would be really nice.
No our truck is no longer tagged, and my mom's van is off limits. We have a TransAm too but it is broken down. Oh I already know that I really need more of a job than my dog kennel job for a vehicle but I have no way TO GET to a job that is better than it. :sigh: I'm going to try selling sketches and paintings along with babysitting, house-sitting, and pet-sitting. At least it will give me a little bit of money. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel for you Crissa. I am turning 16 on March 4th and I am itching for a car! 'Cept I can't get my liscense for another year :sigh:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

What about odd jobs for your neighbors cleaning yards,cleaning houses,washing cars,or helping move things,etc.


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Crissa,
Do you live within walking/bike-riding distance to any neighbors or community center or church (you can trust)? Maybe you can type up or write up a flyer and pass it around that you are available for different chores or jobs around the house or community center. Please make sure that it is *people you can trust * or people they can refer you to.

Wow! I didn't know how young all of you were! I get great goat advise here and most of you could be my daughters!!!

Good luck. Something will come up. :clap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thatsa tough one, growing up i worked at a horse farm cleaning stalls from about the age of fourteen. But that was right next door to my high school. You have a lot further to travel. Are you on any sort of city bus route? 
Can you mow lawns pull weeds wash cars? House cleaning? what about farm chores? Cleaning stalls grooming horses trimming goat hooves.
As i got older i showed other peoples horses as well. and they paid me to do it. that helped a lot with my earnings that i was able to put into goats or whatever. My first car i got used and for a good price. I was 17 when i bought it and im still driving it seven years later. If you can find a good deal that its definatly worth it.
beth


----------

